# How do I physically uninstall a modem?



## Foxbluff (Apr 7, 2006)

Yesterday I connected a dial-up serial modem to my HP Pavilion PC w/out uninstalling the old internal modem. Serial modem worked like a charm, speeding up my web surfing and keeping me online!

However, I then went into control panel and uninstalled the modem/utilities, at which point I was directed to physically remove the modem from PC. (I don't know how to do that and now my PC is slow and freezing up again!)

Q#l - What part of the PC do I open to find the modem?
Q#2- What does a modem look like? (The one I'm needing to remove is an INTEL(R) 536EP Modem)

As always, I will really appreciate any help my wizard-friends here can give me. Thanks. Fox


----------



## Foxbluff (Apr 7, 2006)

Even is you don't consider yourself a "puter wizard", but can answer my question, please do. (I keep getting disconnected...)


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

I am not very up to speed on modems but I would think if you disabled the driver it would accomplish the same end result. in XP you would do that in device manager. not sure about with your OS.

I am not sure why you physically need to remove the modem. If disabling the driver did not work and you can back up to save the driver to disc or have a disc with back up drivers I would think you could just remove the driver to the old modem

but that is just my guess so you are on your own how to proceed


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

That is most likely a PCI modem. You need to remove the side cover from the computer case. Once the cover is off, you should be able to locate the modem.(it will be the card that you originally plugged the phone cord into) You will need a phillips screw driver to remove the small srew holding the modem card to the case. Once the screw is removed grasp the top of the modem card and pull it straight up and out of the slot that it is in.(you might have to rock the card back and forth GENTLY as you pull up on it.

After you have removed the card replace the side cover on the computer.

*CAUTION: Be sure that you turn the computer off and unplug the power cord.*


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi firstly Id have left Modem installed.[why have one when you can have two?]
You say in control panel you uninstalled modem/utilities.
What is now listed under modems in control panel?
Have you rebooted to see if Windows will reinstall?


----------



## Foxbluff (Apr 7, 2006)

kilowatt1 said:


> That is most likely a PCI modem. You need to remove the side cover from the computer case. Once the cover is off, you should be able to locate the modem.(it will be the card that you originally plugged the phone cord into) You will need a phillips screw driver to remove the small srew holding the modem card to the case. Once the screw is removed grasp the top of the modem card and pull it straight up and out of the slot that it is in.(you might have to rock the card back and forth GENTLY as you pull up on it.
> 
> After you have removed the card replace the side cover on the computer.
> 
> *CAUTION: Be sure that you turn the computer off and unplug the power cord.*


Wacorsaut, Kilowatt, and blues harp, thank you for your responses!

Kilowatt, I think the modem I need to remove is a PCI, because of a message I'm getting when I FINALLY manage to log onto windows.

When you say "side panel", is that the PC's R side panel? I removed the R side panel this AM by way of two big "phillips screws" located on back end of PC. This was the FIRST time I have ever removed a panel from my PC! I was hoping to find the modem, but didn't know whether I looking in the R place nor do I know what a "card" looks like. Can't remember if I saw anything connected towards back of PC w/ removalble screw.

Is the R panel where I will find modem? Does the modem look like a little flat pc of plastic w/sev sm wires attached and kinda "plugs in"?

Thanks. Fox


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

Fox

if you look at where the phone plugs into the back of the computer it should be pretty obvious which card is to be removed hopefully

make sure power is unplugged before doing this and would be a good time to clean out the inside of the computer. get a can of air from the computer store and after blowing out the dust let things set for a while in case any moisture is in the air can


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Yes, that sounds like the correct cover. Here's what I would do. Plug the telephone cord into it's original connection on the computer. Whatever you plug the phone cord into is the modem you want to remove. Just follow the phone wire. If you can see the card that the phone line is connected to when you look inside the computer with the cover that you removed, then you need to remove the cover on the other side. Most computer cases have access to the "guts" by removing the left side cover if you are looking at the computer from the front. 

Unless that particular computer uses an AMR (Audio Modem Riser) card, there should not be any other wires attached to the modem except the phone line. If it is indeed a PCI modem, then it will be plugged or snapped in a White slot on the motherboard.


----------



## Foxbluff (Apr 7, 2006)

OK, real good hints here from both of you. I've printed out all the info that all of you have provided and will now shut down/unplug, etc. and enter that side panel armed w/type-written notes, crossed fingers, fingernail file and a potato peeler. Yep, that's right, I don't own a sm phillips head screwdriver, but I'm great at substitutes! 

You can be sure that I'll come back and report to you if and when I can get back online!

Thanks.


----------



## Foxbluff (Apr 7, 2006)

I eventually removed what I think was the modem, but ran into major problems afterwards. So, I reinstalled it and somehow got myself back to the point whereby I think I have both old and new modems installed. It took me so long to get back here that I think I'm going to leave well enough alone for now.

I really appreciate that so many of you jumped in to help. Thank you! Fox


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

I still am not sure about having to physically remove the old modem anyway

i would just disable the driver and even before doing that not sure if that would be necessary if everything works?


----------

